
Show HN: Catch bugs before your users do - nautical
Requesting feedback from HN Community<p>I have been working on a side project and need your feedback (idea and landing website) . The website is a place where you can post QA tasks ( by specifying your website&#x2F;app and steps to follow ) and testers complete those tasks (on different devices) and submit reports.<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lightqa.com
======
DrScump
He posted this 12 hours earlier; perhaps combine comments? (4 thus far)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13566700](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13566700)

